# My Canister Filter setup.



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I chose to do this after deciding that a UV light wouldn't be such a bad ideal except I already had one. So instead for getting rid of the smaller one I just thought to connect them as such. All I did was add two adapters; one connecting the outflow of the 302 into the inflow of the 304b, and one on the outflow of the 304b to build pressure, which it did by the way. I found that it didn't matter which filter was first inline since the outflow was about the same. I just like the ideal of having the water sterilized right before going back into the tank. The bigger 304b took a little longer to push out the last of the trapped air, my guess would be it was trying to take in more water than the 302 allowed causing air pockets. I'm curious to see how things work out. roud:


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

It would be more beneficial if you ran them separately. Running two different size pumps inline will starve the stronger pump.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 16, 2010)

It looks cool. However, I agree with the previous post. I suggest running them as 2 separate units. 

Jim


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure which of them have the UV light. If it's the smaller one, I doubt you're increasing the total flow much (if at all) by putting the larger one on the same circuit.

If it's the larger one, then its flow is limited by the smaller one on the same circuit, and you're better off getting rid of the smaller one altogether.

The entire tank will be circulated regularly through both filters even if you have them on separate circuits. I would attach the outflows to one spraybar via a "tee" and drill out the existing spraybar holes. Otherwise you're seriously limiting the filtration.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess I'm changing it then, now to get the parts.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Scratching my head as to why you even thought that would have been a good idea..


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

ridewake210 said:


> Scratching my head as to why you even thought that would have been a good idea..


Thats cold man, well not everyone has all the knowledge in the world like you do.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Patriot100% said:


> Thats cold man, well not everyone has all the knowledge in the world like you do.


I'd have to agree, he could have said that in a much nicer way.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I had to work with what I could find here in japan. And trust me its hard when your an American who can't speak the language to find exactly what you want. Plus there is only one fish store that I know of here. I could order but mail can take 30+ days sometimes. I tried something and guess what if people on here say it could be improved I'll gladly take the advice. Right now I'm searching for the parts needed to go with the ideal above so this will have to do for now.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

kevmo911 said:


> I would attach the outflows to one spraybar via a "tee" and drill out the existing spraybar holes. Otherwise you're seriously limiting the filtration.


So all I would need is a T-joint to connect two hoses to one outflow right? And what about the inflow tubes, would I do the same thing there too?


----------



## ckarr (Nov 14, 2010)

Patriot100% said:


> So all I would need is a T-joint to connect two hoses to one outflow right? And what about the inflow tubes, would I do the same thing there too?


 Don't worry about that. Run them as 2 seperate filters, as suggested and as they were purchased.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

ckarr said:


> Don't worry about that. Run them as 2 seperate filters, as suggested and as they were purchased.


I remembered seeing the OP's post in another thread about not having room for everything up top, which is why I suggested the tee. Actually, I would go with two intakes if possible, since they don't take up much room. Be warned, though, that those two canisters on a smaller tank might be way too much flow for fish or plants.

Still, it's a nice experiment. I would start with just using a tee on the outflow and keeping the two intakes at opposite ends of the tank. I worry that so much flow into one intake could do some damage to substrate, plants, or fish. But maybe not.

Could I ask that you do some measurements and keep us up-to-date? A post on the SunSun review thread would probably be a good place for it. I, for one, would love to know how much a tee slows down total flow, and, if you tee the intakes, what effect that has as well. And I'd *really* love to know the actual flow rate of the big boy. If you're up to it, time the fill rate of a 2L bottle, or a gallon, and do some calculations for gph. I or somebody else can help with those if needed. Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

what if both the filters were exactly the same? would the make a dif?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

jreich said:


> what if both the filters were exactly the same? would the make a dif?


Even if there was no little or no difference in the motors, the first in the circuit would have an easier job because it wasn't fighting against gravity, but the second would slow flow down because it was. I don't know if this would have a negative impact on flow or motor wear.

In addition, the first in the circuit would naturally get gunked up more quickly, and the flow through it would slow over time. Again, I don't know exactly how this would affect things, but the point is that one would definitely have to work harder than the other. And they're designed for a certain workload. My guess is that one of the motors would burn out faster than the other, and it would probably be the second in the circuit. It's generally better to have resistance on the outflow side than the intake.

A tee *will* slow things down, but hopefully not by much. Ideally, the "out" section of the tee would have a larger diameter tube to allow for twice the water volume, rather than simply forcing the water to flow faster. But since the tee needs to connect to an included spraybar, that isn't really an option here.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for th help bc. i have 2 2213's on my 40b and i want to figure out a better method for plumbing it.
i currently have 2 intakes and 2 outputs which is way to much in the tank, not to mention way to much going on in the stand.


----------

